# quails.



## mckellar007 (Jul 6, 2008)

i have been thinking about breeding quails for a while, and would just like to ask a couple of questions...

1. whats the incubation period on the eggs?
2. are the quails people breed the same ones that are sold in petshops ie pets paradise?
3. how different are they to breeding rats?
4. what size avaries do people use and how many quails do you keep in each?
5. do they need heat? ie if i was to keep them outside would they need to be heated if i wanted them to breed?


----------



## 4sons (Jul 6, 2008)

We keep quail in an outside aviary with Cockatiels. I live in Sydney and don't use any heat. I am not sure what the best is for Melbourne. They happily make a nest in the corner and lay eggs constantly. We have had clutches of up to 8 hatchlings. Mum is very capable of looking after them and they are very independent from birth. We have only one pair. When we tried to introduce another female she was mercilessly attacked by both of the other quail. We have two birds in a 1.8 by 2.7 aviary with Cockatiel overhead.


----------



## Pythonking (Jul 6, 2008)

Incubation period of eggs is 21-25 days if you can get your hands on Jap quails they are good ones to breed, big differences to breeding rats and quails, quails don't bite and aren't reared by perants especially jap quails so incubation is needed, you also need to have a egg turner in the incubator to stop the yoke sticking to the shell. After hatching you need to put them in a brooder which basically means a box with a heat lamp. 

If you were in brisbane I could supply you plenty of quails :?


----------



## kakariki (Jul 6, 2008)

If you're talking King Quail, they can be kept in trios provided they are all new to each other AND are all put in the aviary at the same time. 2 female, 1 male. Incubation is 21 days & they will raise their own chicks. You MUST have a solid wall along the bottom as the babies are TINY! Bumble bees on legs, my sister calls them,lol. Japanese quail are very different, they will not sit or raise their own babies so you will need an incubator & brooder. Adults require no heat just shelter from the elements and some ground cover to hide their eggs in. Aviary size can vary from 2ft X 3ft up to ????. Hope this helps & good luck. Quails are cool little birds, great fun to watch with their babies!


----------



## Hickson (Jul 6, 2008)

King Quail incubation is about 16 days. They're the ones you usually see in Pet Paradise and similar pet shops. I don't use any heat, but then I'm in Sydney. Melbourne might be a bit different, especially at this time of year.



Hix


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey mckellar, if you end up breeding the Quail and have some spare to sell, could you pm me mate? 
cheers


----------



## mckellar007 (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks guys, ill shop around and see how i go, i think ill go with king quails because the whole egg turning thing sounds a bit difficult...

yes dan, if i start breeding and become overwelmed with quails ill be more then happy to sell some to you.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 6, 2008)

I keep the Japanese Quail, (Coturnix Japonica). Incubation time is 17 days - you can set your watch by it. The eggs require turning about 3 times a day for the first 14 days. Once they have hatched they will require a brooding box for several weeks to keep them warm (read up about temperatures).

Japanese quail are ideal because they make good snake food and also get big enough for human consumption (some people call them table quail).

I keep them at a ratio of 2 males per 6 females. I am by no means a quail expert having just started breeding. I find them a lot easier to breed than rats and they breed like crazy. 

Good luck.


----------



## scorps (Jul 6, 2008)

so will king quails rear the babies themselves?


----------



## Dan19 (Jul 6, 2008)

This would be for snake food, would'nt it?


----------



## beeman (Jul 7, 2008)

scorps said:


> so will king quails rear the babies themselves?


 


Yes king quail will rear their own young, But the big thing people are missing they
are an australian native and as such it is illegal to use them as feed.
They have a vastly slower growth rate than the jap quail and are a bit flighty as well.


----------

